# Dat mecha animu topic



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2012)

So latey, I've been watching Gundam G and Macross 7.

And I'm wondering if there any other good mecha animus outside from those two.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not too interested in mecha and haven't really watched any, but I've heard _RaXephon_ is pretty good, some people call it "_Evangelion_ done right".


----------



## Teal (Mar 7, 2012)

Never watched it myself but if you like Evangelion then you might like Bokurano.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2012)

What about Mazinkaiser?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2012)

Watch Gundam 00. It's much better than G Gundam.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Aquarion. Hands down i loved it. Its like gundam but when they get into the suit things they orgasm


----------



## Bernad (Mar 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Aquarion. Hands down i loved it. Its like gundam but when they get into the suit things they orgasm



Hell yeah!  Started watching that the other day.


----------



## Ames (Mar 8, 2012)

Try some Universal Century gundam series like:

08th MS team
0080: war in the pocket (goddamn this one was so fucking sad)
0083: stardust memory

Also, watch ALL the Neon Genesis Evangelion.  Main character is a whiny pussy with no balls, but it's still a pretty good series.

Amazing series that aren't just lowbrow mindless action crap.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 8, 2012)

Uh Big O best mecha anime 1999-2003
​


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Watch Gundam 00. It's much better than G Gundam.


I bet it's not.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Aquarion. Hands down i loved it. Its like gundam but when they get into the suit things they orgasm


Seems promising.



JamesB said:


> Also, watch ALL the Neon Genesis Evangelion.  *Main character is a whiny pussy with no balls*, but it's still a pretty good series.


Yeah, Fuck it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2012)

GaoGaiGar is p amazing.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Aquarion. Hands down i loved it. Its like gundam but when they get into the suit things they orgasm


What do you mean but?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2012)

Best gumdam.


----------

